# Samsung HT-5900 home theatre



## cmichaelides (Sep 23, 2012)

I own a Samsung HT-5900 home theatre. 

Unfortunately the remote control does not respond at all (whatever button i press the "BD RECEIVER/TV" button goes green).

Is there any way to solve this problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Like a faulty remote. The obvious, replace the batteries. Aside from that, replace it. You could get another Samsung remote or a Universal remote.


----------

